# Vmware 3.0 login issue



## Jdokan (Oct 27, 2010)

Installed ESX 3.0 on server 192.168.100.10; pc is .10...have the vmclient installed FROM the server...can ping it...
Have set the password (ESX local root passowrd) to vmware...can login locally to the server yet when I try to connect using the client and the pc administrator account  I get a login error..(bad username/or password)........My first attempt at installing and setting up vmware....AM GOING CRAZY....I'm sure I'm overlooking something simple....any help is appreciated......
jeff,


----------



## CanuckMA (Oct 27, 2010)

It's been a while, but google root account remote login. There is a file on the ESX host that needs to me modified to allow remote root logins.


----------

